# A trophy Tautog, Mar 5, 2022, Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I expected a trophy tog since I couldn't land a trophy tog a week ago. Usually, big, but few tautogs are available Mid February - Mid March. This time, I brought stiffer rods to lift a big tog up immediately right after a bite.
I planned to fish hard between 7:00 and 9:30 (first slack at 7:30 AM) and between 11:30 and 2:30 PM (2nd slack at 01:00 PM).
After a few pylons, around 8 AM, a big tog got away. The main line got cut due the barnacles. I couldn't get off the pylons fast enough. A 24.5 incher hit the next bait. I landed another one at 17".

That was it. I had total 4 bites between 8 and 8:30 AM. That was it for the whole day.

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice video Joe. Congrats, some good catches there.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you, Papa-T. It's getting warmer here, my home and VA Beach. I hope more of us can fish from now on.
I didn't use the hand-warmer thing on my feet last weekend. (a hand-warmer between two socks, right on the toes, not under the sole) - my friends asked me to spread this tip after following my suggestion.

Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Good tip. Thanks


----------

